# Accident on HMS.Belfast in London video



## Seawitch Artist (Oct 4, 2009)

There has been an accident on HMS. Belfast, the wartime Cruiser in London, tourists dunked in the river Thames as gangway collapses...OMG the embarrassment! ... http://youtu.be/ilvCGWj1qvA


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

When I saw the thread's title, my first assumption was that someone had failed to stay alert and had suffered a deep fall down the steel staircases that go down into the bowels of the ship - a danger I noticed during my own visit and about which I warned my son. There are places where this could happen very easily, just by a single backward step.


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

You'd think they'd airbrush that out!
barrinoz.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

barrinoz said:


> You'd think they'd airbrush that out!
> barrinoz.


(LOL) - beat me to it

Imagine having an accident only weeks after Remembrance day - expect outrage


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't like to spoil a nice headline, but no tourists were dunked anywhere.
Nor were the two workmen who were slightly injured when they saw what was happening and scarpered quick.
Embarrassing though.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

There is a couple of spare new Gangway's lying around waiting to be "endurance" tested for the new Carrier's, the way thing's are going I can only see one of them being used on the Q.E. the other a permanent spare.


----------



## Seawitch Artist (Oct 4, 2009)

davidships said:


> Don't like to spoil a nice headline, but no tourists were dunked anywhere.
> Nor were the two workmen who were slightly injured when they saw what was happening and scarpered quick.
> Embarrassing though.


(Thumb)
I've corrected this on my youtube description now, but I was quite early there and the talk on the spot had me think otherwise at the time.


----------

